# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  █◄►█  الكل في انتظار البطالة و التوظيف   █◄►█  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## رمضان غنيم

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    █◄►█  الكل في انتظار البطالة و التوظيف   █◄►█   
ان شاء الله سوف يكون هذا الموضوع لمتابعة و تحليل البيانات القادمة من الاقتصاد الامريكية و المتمثلة في بيانات البطالة و التوظيف ، وتكمن اهمية هذه البيانات حالياً في انها سوف تكون المحدد الاخيرة لنظرة الفدرالي في الشروع في اضافة تسهيل كمي جديد في حال جاءت سلبية و غير مشجعة ، وذلك ما ظهر بقوة في بيان الفدرالي في الشهر الماضي اذا اكد علي ضرورة خفض مستويات البطالة و اضافة وظائف جديدة لدعم نمو الاقتصاد ، لذلك سوف تكون هذه البيانات مهمة للفترة القادمة  
ولنا عودة مع مزيد من التفاصيل ان شاء الله  *

----------


## eto2

ممكن تعطينا بس مواعيد هاي الاخبار اذا امكن

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eto2
					  ممكن تعطينا بس مواعيد هاي الاخبار اذا امكن   يوم الجمعه بإذن الله*

----------


## a_h601288

استاذ رمضان 
هل اذا جائت البيانات ايجا بيه سترتفع الاسهم وينخفض الدولار مرة أخري.......؟؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a_h601288
					  استاذ رمضان 
هل اذا جائت البيانات ايجا بيه سترتفع الاسهم وينخفض الدولار مرة أخري.......؟؟   السلام عليكم  
الامر قد يكون معقد بعض الشي هذه المرة بالنسبة للاسهم  
الاسهم لديها عدة خيارات ،،،، في حال جاءت البيانات ايجابية هذا بالتالي سوف يكون داعم للاسهم لكن هناك شي يجب الانتباه له وهو انه في حال كانت البيانات ايجابية ، ربما يبدء السوق في توقع ان الفدرالي لن يتدخل حالياً بأضافة تسهيل كمي جديد ، وهذا سوف يسبب خيبة امل بالنسبة للاسواق  
عموما امور مختلطة حالياً وهناك وجهات نظر كثيرة ، لذلك سوف تكون البيانات مهمة بالنسبة لنظرة الفدرالي في الاجتماع القادم  
نسأل الله التوفيق و السداد  *

----------


## markov

عموما ليس الكل في الانتظارعلى ايه حال . تحياتي .

----------


## abo_bader

*بالفعل أخي الكريم رمضان .. مازالت الامور مختلطة .. وما زالت ردود الفعل متناقضة. 
 في الوضع الطبيعي .. إضافة تسهيل كمي جديد لعملة الدولار تعني سيولة في السوق وبالتالي إرتفاع في قيمة الاسهم وضعف في قيمة الدولار أمام باقي العملات.
 ولكن هذا في الوضع الطبيعي .. إنما وفي ظل أثار الازمة العالمية .. قد ينظر المراقبون والمتداولون لإضافة تسهيل كمي جديد قد ينظروا إليه كمؤشر لإستمرار الازمة العالمية .. وبالتالي سيعودا ويهربوا من العملات ذات المخاطر العالية ويشتروا العملات ذات المخاطر المنخفضة ... وبالتالي نرى قوة للين الياباني والدولار الامريكي أمام باقي العملات .. وكذلك إنخفاض في مؤشرات الاسهم. 
 فأي رؤية سيتم إتخاذها؟ هل رؤية الوضع الطبيعي ؟ أم الخوف من أثار الازمة العالمية؟؟ وأيضاً قد نرى تضارب بين النظرتين وبالتالي حركات عنيفة للأعلى وللأسفل .. والعلم عند الله. 
 أشكرك أخي رمضان غنيم لفتحك هذا الموضوع.*

----------


## hatem elsherief

> عموما ليس الكل في الانتظارعلى ايه حال . تحياتي .

 
ايوه معاك حق فعلا استاذ ماركوف    
انا شخصيا مش هكون فاضي يوم الجمعه

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة markov
					  عموما ليس الكل في الانتظارعلى ايه حال . تحياتي .   ولا تزعل نغيرها الي
 (( البعض ))    *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo_bader
					  بالفعل أخي الكريم رمضان .. مازالت الامور مختلطة .. وما زالت ردود الفعل متناقضة. 
 في الوضع الطبيعي .. إضافة تسهيل كمي جديد لعملة الدولار تعني سيولة في السوق وبالتالي إرتفاع في قيمة الاسهم وضعف في قيمة الدولار أمام باقي العملات.
 ولكن هذا في الوضع الطبيعي .. إنما وفي ظل أثار الازمة العالمية .. قد ينظر المراقبون والمتداولون لإضافة تسهيل كمي جديد قد ينظروا إليه كمؤشر لإستمرار الازمة العالمية .. وبالتالي سيعودا ويهربوا من العملات ذات المخاطر العالية ويشتروا العملات ذات المخاطر المنخفضة ... وبالتالي نرى قوة للين الياباني والدولار الامريكي أمام باقي العملات .. وكذلك إنخفاض في مؤشرات الاسهم. 
 فأي رؤية سيتم إتخاذها؟ هل رؤية الوضع الطبيعي ؟ أم الخوف من أثار الازمة العالمية؟؟ وأيضاً قد نرى تضارب بين النظرتين وبالتالي حركات عنيفة للأعلى وللأسفل .. والعلم عند الله. 
 أشكرك أخي رمضان غنيم لفتحك هذا الموضوع.     ماشاء الله عليك يا باشا 
هذه هي المشاركات التي تفتح النفس     وفعلاً كل شي متوقع في الايام القادمة    *

----------


## RED EYE

الله يجزاك خير 
على التنبية والتحليل المميز

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED EYE
					  الله يجزاك خير 
على التنبية والتحليل المميز     بارك الله فيك     *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
السلام عليكم  
كما نعلم جميعاً ان الضعف الذي نشاهده من فترة علي الدولار هو بسبب ان الاسواق بدأت في استيعاب برنامج الفدرالي الجديد بأضافة تسهيل كمي جديد QE2 ، وهذا ما ظهر بقوة في محضر الفدرالي في الشهر الماضي في اشارة واضحة من اعضاء الفدرالي الي العودة الي ضخ السيولة في الاسواق من اجل دعم النمو ، وبالتالي فأن عملية التسهيل الكمي تعتبر العدو الاول للعملة     وهذا ما تحدثنا عنه بالتفاصيل في هذا الموضوع   █▓  هذا الاسبوع : الفدرالي و التسهيل الكمي  ▓█    
وهذا اقتباس لمشاركة في الموضوع بعد ظهور نص البيان       The Federal Reserve   said on Tuesday it stood ready to provide additional support to  bolster  a modest economic recovery, suggesting it may be preparing to  do more  to keep unemployment from rising and prices from falling  الاحتياطي  الفدرالي يؤكد انه مستعد لتقديم دعم إضافي لتعزيز  الانتعاش الاقتصادي ،  مما يشير إلى أنها ربما تكون تستعد لمزيد من التخفيف الكمي  
الذهب يحقق هاي جديد  
والاسهم الامريكية ترتفع بعد اعلان المحضر    البيانات الامريكية منذ ظهور محضر الفدرالي لم تكن سلبية او مفاجاة للسوق حتي الان ، بلا جاءت معظمعها علي ثبات او مائلة الي الايجابية ، لذلك تبقى الكلمة الاخيرة للبطالة و التوظيف   وسوف نقوم في المشاركات القادمة بعرض اراء اعضاء الفدرالي حول اضافة تسهيل كمي ثاني لدعم الاقتصاد     *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
برنانكي محافظ الفدرالي الامريكي 
بأضافة الي اعضاء الفدرالي     المشاركة القادمة عبارة عن مقابلة مع تشارلز إيفانز ، رئيس بنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي في شيكاغو اجرتها معه صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال   Charles Evans, president of the Chicago Fed   *

----------


## asood

السلام عليكم. . شكرا خونا رمضان علي هالمتابعة. . .و ياريت تعطينا سيناريو حسب وجهة نظرك و توقعاتك و تأثيرها . . . و هل الذهب ينتظر كذلك ؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asood
					  السلام عليكم. . شكرا خونا رمضان علي هالمتابعة. . .و ياريت تعطينا سيناريو حسب وجهة نظرك و توقعاتك و تأثيرها . . . و هل الذهب ينتظر كذلك ؟   ان شاء الله سوف تكون لنا نظرة عن قرب لكل التفاصيل 
وبالنسبة للذهب و السلع هي ايضاً سوف تتأثر بهذه البيانات خصوصاً في حال كانت هناك اي مفاجات  
و الله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* Q&A: Chicago Fed’s Evans Elaborates on His Call for Aggressive Fed Action    دعا رئيس بنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي في شيكاغو الى اتخاذ اجراءات قوية من جانب بنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي لدعم  الاقتصاد ، بما في ذلك برنامج جديد للمشتريات سندات الخزانة الأميركية ،كما اشار الي احتمال إعلان جريء من قبل البنك المركزي بأنه يريد رفع  الهدف الرسمي للتضخم الي ما بعد الهدف الرسمي في 2 ٪ . 
--------------------------------  اضغط علي نص الخبر في اول المشاركة لقراءة التفاصيل   *

----------


## kale2010

بارك الله فيك

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo_bader
					  بالفعل أخي الكريم رمضان .. مازالت الامور مختلطة .. وما زالت ردود الفعل متناقضة. 
 في الوضع الطبيعي .. إضافة تسهيل كمي جديد لعملة الدولار تعني سيولة في السوق وبالتالي إرتفاع في قيمة الاسهم وضعف في قيمة الدولار أمام باقي العملات.
 ولكن هذا في الوضع الطبيعي .. إنما وفي ظل أثار الازمة العالمية .. قد ينظر المراقبون والمتداولون لإضافة تسهيل كمي جديد قد ينظروا إليه كمؤشر لإستمرار الازمة العالمية .. وبالتالي سيعودا ويهربوا من العملات ذات المخاطر العالية ويشتروا العملات ذات المخاطر المنخفضة ... وبالتالي نرى قوة للين الياباني والدولار الامريكي أمام باقي العملات .. وكذلك إنخفاض في مؤشرات الاسهم. 
 فأي رؤية سيتم إتخاذها؟ هل رؤية الوضع الطبيعي ؟ أم الخوف من أثار الازمة العالمية؟؟ وأيضاً قد نرى تضارب بين النظرتين وبالتالي حركات عنيفة للأعلى وللأسفل .. والعلم عند الله. 
 أشكرك أخي رمضان غنيم لفتحك هذا الموضوع.   
كبير الاقتصاديين الامريكيين في مجموعة جولدمان ساكس شراء الأصول سيكون له تأثير محدود على الاقتصاد.   Hatzius Says Fed Easing Measures Will Probably ‘Fall Short     *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kale2010
					  بارك الله فيك   وفيك بارك الله     *

----------


## محمد سلامة

السلام عليكم  موضوع رائع يا رمضان   حبيت بس اشارك   اتوقع ضعف الدولار و الله اعلم  شارت بسيط للدولار كندي و هدف مبدئي عند 0.9900   
بالتوفيق  :Asvc:

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سلامة
					  السلام عليكم  موضوع رائع يا رمضان   حبيت بس اشارك   اتوقع ضعف الدولار و الله اعلم  شارت بسيط للدولار كندي و هدف مبدئي عند 0.9900   
بالتوفيق    اهلا بك محمد باشا  
انت هو الرائع و المميز دائماً  
نتابع معاً ما يحدث ان شاء الله بما ان الجميع متوقع ضعف الدولار ،، يبقى لازم تقراء هذا التحليل الرائع لــــ Kathy Lien   Is Everyone Selling Dollars     *

----------


## احمد الخطيب

ياريت توضح يا استاذ رمضان يعنى ايه تسهيل كمى ؟؟؟؟
لسه مبتداء بقى 
تحياتى لك

----------


## a_h601288

> ياريت توضح يا استاذ رمضان يعنى ايه تسهيل كمى ؟؟؟؟
> لسه مبتداء بقى 
> تحياتى لك

 ضخ سيولة في الأسواق عن طريق شراء سندات الخزينة 
أتنمي الاستاذ رمضان يصحح

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن

ما شاء الله عليك أستاذ رمضان
 ما أجمل مواضيعك 
 شكر عميق
متابع معكم
و الله الموفق
و يا ريت تنتهي قصة التسهيل عشان اليورو وصل فوق سطح الجيران و يا فرحة الصين اللي بتصطاد في مياه الدولار الراكدة

----------


## محمد سلامة

سؤال يا رمضان  توقعاتك للاسترالي دولار ؟  هل جه الوقت و يعادل الدولار كما فعل اليورو في 2002 ؟  شكرا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bigzezo
					  ياريت توضح يا استاذ رمضان يعنى ايه تسهيل كمى ؟؟؟؟
لسه مبتداء بقى 
تحياتى لك   السلام عليكم    هذا شرح من اخوان الاموي للتسهيل الكمي       التعريف:-  للتعرف بدقه علي مدلول المصطلح يمكن ان نقسمه الي جذئين الاول التسهيل وتشير الي البنك وتعني تخليصه من الأصول المسمومه. والجذء الثاني الكمي وتشير الي عرض النقود وتعني زيادة المعروض من النقود.. ويعتبر التسهييل الكمي احد ادوات السياسه النقديه الكميه اضافه الي سعر الفائده فبعد ان دفعت البنوك المركزيه اسعار الفائده نحو الصفر لجأت الي اخر اسلحة السياسه النقديه في محاربة الانكماش الاقتصادي وتتم عملية التسهيل الكمي في ظل اسواق مفتوحه بمعني ان ان البنك يتحول من صانع للسياسه النقديه الي بائع ومشتري للاوراق الماليه وملعب هذا التكنيك يكون خارج اسوار البنك...  ميكانيزم التسهيل الكمي:-  عند حدوث ركود اقتصادي او كساد تتبخر الثقه من الأسواق وتصاب بنقص حاد في السيوله نتيجة لاستمرار نزيف الخسائر وتحبس السيوله داخل الجهاز المصرفي وتتوقف عملية التمويل بكافة اشكاله بدعوي ان البنوك لن تستطيع استعاده اموالها مره اخري في  استمرار الركود وبالتالي تبحث البنوك عن ملازات امنه وعن ادوات اقل خطورة  وهو ما توفره السندات الحكوميه وعندها تصاب القطاعات الأقتصاديه الاخري بشح السيوله توقف الانتاج والتصنيع وبالتالي نشهد موجات من تسريح العماله وعدم استطاعة الشركات والمؤسسات من الوفاء بالتزاماتها تجاه انشطتها المختلفه.. وبالتالي نشهد ما يطوق المجالات الاقتصاديه المختلفه من ازمات في هذه الفتره.. وعندها تستشعر البنوك المركزيه خطوره تداعيات انحباس السيوله عن القطاعات الأقتصاديه ..فتعمل بتخفيض اسعار الفائده نحو الصفر ليسهل الحصول علي السيوله بتكلفة اقراض بسيطه وتكاد تكون معدومه في ظل اسعار فوائد صفريه وبالتالي تستطيع البنوك التجاريه الحصول علي( اموال رخيصه) ..وتبدأ المرحلة الثانيه من مراحل التسهييل الكمي بامتصاص الأصول المسمومه من القطاع المصرفي وذلك بشراء (الاوراق الماليه المدعومه برهون عقاريه) وهذه كما هو معلوم هو سبب ازمة الرهن العقاري الاخيره الي ضربت الاقتصاد الامريكي.. وخلال الأسبوع المنصرم خصص بنك الأحتياط الفيدرالي ما يعادل 750 مليار دولار لشراء هذه الاصول المسمومه.. والخطوة الاخيره في تكنيك التسهيل الكمي هو قيام البنك المركزي او بنك الاحتياط بشراء سندات حكوميه او سندات خزانه حكوميه.لماذا يقوم المركزي بهذا الاجراء؟ كما مذكور اعلاه نجد ان السيوله التي تحصلت عليها البنوك التجاريه من البنك المركزي قد انحبست عن القطاعات الأقتصاديه المختلفه وانها توجههت الي شراء سندات حكوميه امنه واقل خطوره فعندها عندما يقوم المركزي بشراء السندات الحكوميه ينخفض بذلك العائد عليها(سوق السندات يقوم علي عنصرين السعر والعائد .فعندما يرتفع السعر يقل العائد فالذي تفعله البنوك المركزيه تكثف من عمليات الشراء ليرتفع السعر ويقل العائد)وبذلك تفقد السندات الحكوميه بريقها  وتقوم البنوك بالتخلص من السندات وتبحث عن خطوط ائتمان اخري وقطاعات اقتصاديه اخري وهو ما يعرف بتمويل الأقتصاد الحقيقي  وبالتالي يتحول مسار السيوله مره اخري...          المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a_h601288
					  ضخ سيولة في الأسواق عن طريق شراء سندات الخزينة 
 أتنمي الاستاذ رمضان يصحح      بارك الله فيك        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الله عبد الرحمن
					  ما شاء الله عليك أستاذ رمضان
 ما أجمل مواضيعك 
 شكر عميق
متابع معكم
و الله الموفق
و يا ريت تنتهي قصة التسهيل عشان اليورو وصل فوق سطح الجيران و يا فرحة الصين اللي بتصطاد في مياه الدولار الراكدة   السلام عليكم  
البيانات القادمة توضح لنا المزيد بإذن الله    *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*    ADP Non-Farm Employment Change مؤشرADP للتغير في توظيف القطاع الخاص  ـ شهري 
جاءت البيانات سلبية -39K ، مما يؤكد ان الفدرالي سوف يسعى الي اضافة تسهيل جديد في الاسواق ، وتبقى كلمة الفصل لبيانات يوم الجمعة   الدولار ين يحقق لو جديد عند مستويات 82.71 الدولار فرنك يصل الي مستويات تاريخية جديدة 0.9619 الذهب 1349 الفضة هاي تاريخي جديد 23.05 الدولار اندكس 77.56  *

----------


## رشدي

اوراق التعيينات اعتبرها علي مكتبي الآن  ولكن ليس الآن ممكن مع بداية العام القادم  لن تري عاطل في امريكا   لان شهر يناير 2011 سوف يكون هناك اكبر مشروع حكومي امريكي  للطرق حدث ضخم جدا اعتمد الكونجرس ميزانيته بالمليارات ووافق عليه

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سلامة
					  سؤال يا رمضان  توقعاتك للاسترالي دولار ؟  هل جه الوقت و يعادل الدولار كما فعل اليورو في 2002 ؟  شكرا   السلام عليكم  
اعتقد اذا لم يأتي شي قوي يدعم الدولار هذه الايام ، سوف يصل الاسترالي الي التعادل بكل راحة   و الله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشدي
					    اوراق التعيينات اعتبرها علي مكتبي الآن  ولكن ليس الآن ممكن مع بداية العام القادم  لن تري عاطل في امريكا   لان شهر يناير 2011 سوف يكون هناك اكبر مشروع حكومي امريكي  للطرق حدث ضخم جدا اعتمد الكونجرس ميزانيته بالمليارات ووافق عليه   اهلا رشدي باشا  
طيب ممكن تشوف لنا تعيين ، انا راح ابعث لك الاوراق بس اهم شي مش راح ارضى بأقل من مدير عام   
نظرو مميزة يا غالي ، ونحن ننتظر هذه البيانات في الفترة القادمة ان شاء الله    *

----------


## al-jaradi

يا لحبيب رمضان الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم هل لي ان اطلب منك طلب لو تكرمت الا و هو تحليل لسوق الذهب و الفضة و النظرة المتوقعة على المدى القريب و المتوسط اذا امكن استاذي و كذالك هل لك ان تدلني اين يمكنني ان احصل على تشارتات تاريخيه للفضة من بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية الى الان و اكون ممنون لك استاذ رمضان و جزاك الله الخير كله ان شاء الله ,,, امين 
و تقبل تحياتي و اعذرني على كثرة طلباتي

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة al-jaradi
					  يا لحبيب رمضان الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم هل لي ان اطلب منك طلب لو تكرمت الا و هو تحليل لسوق الذهب و الفضة و النظرة المتوقعة على المدى القريب و المتوسط اذا امكن استاذي و كذالك هل لك ان تدلني اين يمكنني ان احصل على تشارتات تاريخيه للفضة من بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية الى الان و اكون ممنون لك استاذ رمضان و جزاك الله الخير كله ان شاء الله ,,, امين 
و تقبل تحياتي و اعذرني على كثرة طلباتي   اهلا بك يا طيب 
ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصة نحلل الذهب و الفضة  
بالنسبة للشارتات التاريخية ليست متوفرة لدي حالياً وان شاء الله سوف ابحث لك عنها   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
الداو جونز حالياً عند مستويات مهمة جداً للفترة القادمة و تتمثل في موفينج 200 علي الاسبوعي  
للمتابعة    *

----------


## م . فارس

ماشاء الله  
مجهود عظيم ومميز تشكر عليه  
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم   
باقي 20 دقيقة على البيانات 
والسوق كله في حالة ترقب  
حتى حركة الاسعار تقريبا توقفت في انتظار البيانات

----------


## wales

الله يسترنا ويجيب الي في الخير يا رب

----------


## al-jaradi

معدل البطالة اتي كما السابق و هل يعد هذا خبر ايجابي نوعا ما للدولار ام لا اخي رمضان بارك الله فيك و جمعة مباركة على الجميع

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة al-jaradi
					  معدل البطالة اتي كما السابق و هل يعد هذا خبر ايجابي نوعا ما للدولار ام لا اخي رمضان بارك الله فيك و جمعة مباركة على الجميع    السلام عليكم  
اخبار التوظيف جاءت سلبية واخبار البطالة جاءت معتدلة ، سلبية اخبار التوظيف تؤثر حاليا علي الاسهم ، و الحركة في تذبذب كبير ، لذلك لا ارى شراء للعملات امام الدولار الا في حال اختراق الهاي ليوم امس    و الله اعلم  *

----------


## الجسور

يعني استاذ رمضان اخر فرصه لانهيار العملات امام الدولار قد ذهبت ومازالت النظره سلبيه بالنسبة للدولار هل هذا صحيح

----------


## al-jaradi

اعتقد و الله اعلم ان السوق اليوم سوف يكون غير واضح نتيجة تضارب الاخبار و افضل البقاء خارجا و التزام المدرجات لهذا اليوم للمشاهدة 
و اشكر تفاعلك الجميل اخي رمضان و متابعتك الجميلة

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجسور
					  يعني استاذ رمضان اخر فرصه لانهيار العملات امام الدولار قد ذهبت ومازالت النظره سلبيه بالنسبة للدولار هل هذا صحيح   السلام عليكم  
اهلا بك يا اخي  
حالياً وبعد بيانات اليوم ، اعتقد ان الاسواق تأكدت من ان الفدرالي سوف يضخ السيولة من جديد ، لكن سوف تبدء الاسواق في النظرة الي القيمة التي سوف يضخها الفدرالي هل هي 500 مليار او اكثر ، او ان الفدرالي سوف يقوم بعملية ضخ السيولة بطريقة محترفة تختلفة عن التسهيل السابق  وبناء علي قيمة التسهيل ، وطريقة ضخ السيولة سوف يحدد الدولار الاتجاه   وحالياً كما اشرنا يبقى الهاي المحقق علي اليورو دولار و الكيبل نقاط مهمة للدببه ، اختراقها يؤكد مسيرة ضعف الدولار ، وثباتها يرجح مزيد من الهبوط للعملات  والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة al-jaradi
					  اعتقد و الله اعلم ان السوق اليوم سوف يكون غير واضح نتيجة تضارب الاخبار و افضل البقاء خارجا و التزام المدرجات لهذا اليوم للمشاهدة 
و اشكر تفاعلك الجميل اخي رمضان و متابعتك الجميلة     بارك الله فيك 
وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن الجميع  
بالتوفيق بإذن الله  *

----------


## $$$ ابو بدر $$$

بارك الله بك وباهلك وبعلمك

----------


## محمد سلامة

> السلام عليكم  موضوع رائع يا رمضان   حبيت بس اشارك   اتوقع ضعف الدولار و الله اعلم  شارت بسيط للدولار كندي و هدف مبدئي عند 0.9900  الملف المرفق 247518   بالتوفيق

   
و لسه و الله اعلم

----------


## محمد سلامة

في انتظار اخر خطوة

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سلامة
					  في انتظار اخر خطوة   الملف المرفق 248518        خطوة خير علي الجميع ان شاء الله     *

----------

